
Yahoo’s New Male CEO Is Making Double Marissa Mayer’s Salary - shawndumas
https://www.fastcompany.com/3068987/most-creative-people/dont-be-surprised-that-yahoos-new-male-ceo-is-making-double-marissa-may
======
helmchenlord
It's just laughable how this article tries to pull a gender issue out of thin
air.

Her base salary at Yahoo may have been $1m, but during her first six months at
Yahoo she got a total of $36,6m. She has $69 million worth of unexercised
stock options plus $97 million of Yahoo stock she already owns, after less
than five years, during which she run the company into the ground.

McInerney gets a base salary of $2m plus a bonus of up to $2m, and he "will
also be eligible for grants of long-term incentive rewards of up to $24
million". All of this is connected to his performance, and I guess the
requirements will be much stronger than the ones set for Mayer.

~~~
idiot_stick
> _during which she run the company into the ground._

That might be an exaggeration, but yeah. It's hard to fathom that someone
could sock away enough wealth to last _generations_ for accomplishing so
little (from an investor's perspective).

------
cgore
She almost destroyed what was left Yahoo, right? If anything, she should have
been paid a negative salary.

~~~
vanattab
She defintaly failed to save Yahoo from being destroyed but I would not go so
far as to say she destroyed Yahoo.

------
lawnchair_larry
He has double the salary, but less than half of the annual compensation.
Sounds like the male CEO should be the one crying discrimination?

Salary means absolutely nothing on its own. Many CEOs take a $1 dollar salary,
and among them are the richest individuals in the world.

------
mikestew
One had prior experience as CEO...one didn't. Move along, no gender-based
discrimination to see here.

------
jamesdwilson
yeah it is called supply, demand, and negotiation. if she didn't want the
salary she got, she can say no. it is very simple.

